# Cheshire Riding Clubs



## KautoStar1 (17 February 2015)

Which one should I join ?


----------



## Adopter (18 February 2015)

KautoStar1 said:



			Which one should I join ?
		
Click to expand...

What are you interested in?  Some clubs were more specialist than others, also how far distance/transport can you travel?


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 February 2015)

Um, well I suppose a bit of everything as I have the typical all rounder type horse.
I have transport so can travel.
I'm open to suggestions really.  Who does what Adopter ?


----------



## Adopter (18 February 2015)

Our family have always been members of the ECCTG.


----------



## Goya (18 February 2015)

Try looking at their websites (can be found on BRC website) to see what they offer. Then maybe visit one of their shows, training or whatever. Also look at where they are. Are they accessible to you.
Just some thoughts.


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 February 2015)

There are quite a few within easy reach of me & I am favouring the ones that do a range of activities. 

Do the ECCTG just do combined training / dressage events Adopter ?

I am pretty close to Somerford & a lot use it for their shows.


----------



## Adopter (21 February 2015)

Yes, they do use Somerford, but other places as well. They have competitions for  different levels of ability and varied programme of events.  Not a member myself anymore, but go to watch family, but not been this season.


----------



## Honey08 (22 February 2015)

Wilmslow always seems good.  I've been to some of their events.


----------



## dollface (22 February 2015)

What about Delamete Forest RC?


----------



## fuzzle (22 February 2015)

Macclesfeild riding club id fab!!!!  they do points scheme though the year cheap entries qualifiers and very friendly!!!!!  they also do one day events and hunter trials at smallwood, dressage and training events real good club!!! look t there website, plus they cater for the real beginners to the experienced rider something for everyone xx


----------

